# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Si ta kuptojmë "Tolerancën Fetare"?

## Albo

Pjesa derrmuese e shqiptareve, pa marre parasysh nese besojne ne Zot apo jo, e njohin rendesine e harmonise fetare ne shoqerine shqiptare. Kjo harmoni fetare qe ekziston ne shoqerine shqiptare, edhe pse ne te gjejme nje larmi komunitetesh fetare, eshte e ngritur mbi tolerancen fetare. 

E hapa kete teme, pasi kam lexuar shpesh ne forum te lakohet togefjaleshi "tolerance fetare", por nga interpretimet dhe perkufizimet e ndryshme qe i jepen, eshte krijuar nje konfuzion i madh per te. Kjo ka ardhur prej faktit se jo te gjithe shqiptaret e kuptojne njesoj perkufizimin e "tolerances fetare". Pyetja qe po ju shtroj te gjitheve per diskutim me shpresen se do te mund te dalim me nje perkufizim te perbashket dhe te vertete eshte si me poshte:

*Cfare do te thote "tolerance fetare"?*
*A e gezoni ju kete tolerance dhe si e aplikoni ate ne shoqeri apo ne forum?*


Jeni te ftuar te hidhni mendimin tuaj mbi kete ceshtje kaq te rendesishme.

Albo

----------


## Seminarist

Une, tolerancen fetare, e kuptoj si pranim i te drejtes te tjeterkujt per te besuar edhe praktikuar ide qe nuk jane te se njejtes natyre me ato te miat.

Vlera me e madhe e dinjitetit njerezor e individual eshte e drejta per te besuar ne dicka, e cila cenohet vetem nese bie ndesh ne menyre krejt te qarte ndaj te mirave te perbashketa shoqerore te cilat mund te verehen fare lehte ne kontekste te gjera.

Toleranca e merr vleren e vete ne fakt vetem nepermjet besimit, packa se nepermjet ketij motivi edhe shkelet. Toleranca eshte shenja e qyteterimit, e cila mund ta arrije kulmin e vete, vetem nepermjet nje ekuilibri perfekt te jetes politike e ekonomike ne lidhje me boten shpirterore te nje grupi njerezish.
Toleranca eshte forma, edhe pse jo e vetmja, me e larte e fese, sidomos asaj te krishtere, eshte ne zemer te mesimit biblik.
Forma me e larte e tolerances eshte kur ajo behet per dashuri te personit njerezor, e jo thjesht per arsye praktike fetare apo politike.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Forma me e larte e tolerances eshte kur ajo behet per dashuri te personit njerezor, e jo thjesht per arsye praktike fetare apo politike.



...dhe ki eshte gabimi me i madh qe mund nje njeri ta beje, i cili mundohet ta definoj tolerancen. Mu ne ate moment, ku DASHURIA ja mer vendin RACIONALITETIT, mu atehere mbaron TOLERANCA, sepse me nuk vendos MENDJA, por ZEMRA e njeriut, e cila deri me sot nuk ka treguar se ka AFTESI te menduari, gje qe i takon ekskluzivisht vetem mendjes....TOLERANCA kerkohet o shok VETEM per arsye fetare e politike, se kur ka diferenca politike dhe fetare, ka nevoje per kompromisse. Nje i krishtere nuk ka cfare tolerance te tregoj karshi nje te krishteri, por karshi nje muslimani eshte i detyruar te tregoj toleranc, dhe kete, e ben per arsye politike apo fetare, e jo sepse e DON nga zemra muslimanin apo tjetrin me bindje tjera fetare...

flm

----------


## Astrit77

Per mua tolerance fetare dhe jo vetem fetare por tolerance per gjithshka dhe cdo gje ne aspektin njerezor e merr kuptimin dhe vleren tek rregulli i arte qe Jezusi u mesoi dishepujve te Tij dhe qe ka vlere per cdo njeri, Mt. 7:12 :

*Gjithçka, pra, që ju dëshironi tju bëjnë njerëzit, ua bëni edhe ju atyre, sepse ky është ligji dhe profetët*

 Tolerance ne radhe te pare per mua do te thote respekt per secilin pa marre parasysh prejardhjen fetare, kombesine, ngjyren e lekures dhe gjithshka tjeter qe ne pamje te pare i ben njerezin te ndahen.

 Pershendetje!

----------


## ATMAN

Latinisht: tolerantia = durim

Në politikë, në fe dhe në të folurit e përditshëm: durimi, lejimi dhe pranimi i të drejtës së tjetrit apo të tjerëve që të mendojnë, besojnë, vlerësojnë, veprojnë, etj. sipas bindjes së tyre; si pranim i të drejtës së tjetrit apo të tjerëve që të jetojnë, besojnë, mendojnë dhe veprojnë sipas bindjes së tyre, bile edhe atëherë, kur mendimet, bindjet, veprimet e tyre janë në kundërshtim me mendimet, bindjet dhe interesat tona, toleranca supozon një relativizëm, sipas të cilit asgjë nuk mund të jetë absolutisht e drejtë, e vërtetë, e vlefshme, e mirë etj. apo absolutisht e padrejtë, e pavërtetë, e pavlefshme, e keqe etj. Së këndejmi, përjashtohet çdo ekskluzivitet dhe lejohet mundësia e koekzistencës ndërmjet mendimeve, besimeve e pikëpamjeve të ndryshme. Toleranca është supozim dhe parakusht i domosdoshëm i humanitetit. Toleranca e njëmendët është jo vetëm heqja e ekskluzivitetit, jo vetëm mosmarrja e masave ndëshkimore fizike, terrori shpirtëror etj., por edhe respektimi i atij që mendon, beson apo vepron ndryshe."

Kurse në një Fjalor teologjik  fjala tolerancë shikohet në këtë kendvështrim:

"TOLERANCA rrjedh, drejt e kuptuar dhe e zbatuar, jo prej njëfarë indiference skeptike ndaj të vërtetës në përgjithësi apo prej gjykimit mbi rregullsinë objektive të barabartë të të gjitha feve , por nga dashuria , nga nderimi para ndërgjegjes së tjetrit dhe prej zgjuarsisë që pranimi i besimit në mënyrë korrekte sipas thelbit nuk mund të detyrohet me forcë, madje do të ishte edhe e pamoralshme të provohet kjo gjë apo të detyrohet me përdhunë ndonjë besim mashtrues i jashtëm. Njeriu sipas thelbit posedon kërkesën për një hapësirë lirie që ia mundëson që konkretisht t'a realizojë vendimin e lirë të vet të brendshëm. 
Lejimi dhe kufizimi i njëkohësishëm i hapësirës së lirë çojnë për këtë arsye deri në probleme me të cilat s'do të mund të mbretëronte asnjë sistem totalitar i forcës as liberalizmi apsolut, kurse zgjidhja e tyre është e nënshtruar ndryshimit të kohës (kështu që mënyrat e mëparshme të tolerancës dhe jotolerancës është e nevojshme t'i shqyrtojnë me kujdes) sepse si konkrete (problemet), mund të zgjidhen vetëm praktikisht me durim, guxim dhe zemërgjerësi. 
*Mirëpo mund të jetë e arsyeshme, dhe detyrë në shumë raste*, që shteti edhe kundër bindjeve të individëve të mbrojë normat e ligjit moral natyror në jetën publike, sepse ai me këtë vetëm e mbron hapësirën e lirë të të gjithëve kundër uzurpimit të individëve."




*Fanatizmi eshte shkaku kryesor i intorerances* 

 në fillim ky koncept ishte i lidhur vetëm me fenë dhe vendet e shenjta; në këtë kohë fanatizmi ishte adhurimi i një tempulli të caktuar si tempulli më i mirë; sot fanatizmi ka të bëjë jo vetëm me fenë, por edhe me format e tjera të vetëdijes dhe me aksione të caktuara; fanatizmi është një besim pasional, jokritik, irracional dhe në të shumtën e rasteve, i verbët në rregullsinë, vërtetësinë dhe arsyeshmërinë e ndonjë botëkuptimi, pikëpamje, feje, ideologjie, politike apo aksioni të caktuar, i cili, si i tillë, duhet mbrojtur me çdo kusht, gjithkund, gjithmonë dhe me të gjitha mjetet. Brendapërbrenda fanatizmit mbisundojnë ndjenjat mbi arsyen. Fanatizmi është një lloj dogmatizmi dhe irracionalizmi. Atë e karakterizojnë ekskluziviteti (mungesa e kompromisit, e dialogut, e koekzistimit me një tjetër) dhe militantizmi: botëkuptimin, pikëpamjen, ideologjinë, politikën, moralin e tjetrit duhet luftuar në mënyrë të pareshtur, me përkushtim të plotë dhe me të gjitha mjetet. Nga aspekti gnoseologjik, fanatizmi është një monizëm absolut: ekziston vetëm një e vërtetë, e vërteta për të cilën angazhohet fanatiku dhe fanatizmi i caktuar  fetar, politik, etik, ideologjik etj. Fanatizmi fetar krishter, mysliman, çifut etj., nuk e kursen as jetën e njeriut e të popujve nëse e kërkon atë feja e caktuar, e drejta. Në emër të një fanatizmi të tillë janë bërë krimet e inkuizicionit në Mesjetë, kryqëzatat, Nata e Bartolemeut, xhihadi te myslimanët etj.; në emër të fanatizmit ideologjik janë themeluar fushat famëkeqe të përqëndrimit në Gjermaninë naziste. Prandaj, Hegeli thotë me të drejtë se fanatizmi është liria negative dhe furia e shkatërrimit.

----------


## R2T

SI TA KUPTOJME TOLERANCEN FETARE:

-Te krishteret s'kuptuan fjalen: Kuptojme.
-Myslimanet s'kuptuan fjalen: Tolerance
- Ateistet s'kuptuan fjalen; Fetare

----------


## e_embla_ime

Per mua do te thote te respektoshe fene e te tjereve

----------


## Matrix

Toleranca fetare!!!

Hmmm....

Sot po shkohet drejt Uniformizmit Global, drejt vlerave te Njeriut!!! (Apo Antinjeriut....???!!!)
Njeriu sot eshte bere I ZEVENDESUESHEM shume lehte, duke qene thjesht nje ingranazh i nje qyteterimi te rene, te udhehequr nga Piramida e Hierarkise.

Patjeter qe ky Uniformizem ka nevoje per Tolerancen Fetare qe te mbijetoje.
Ashtu si Perandoria Romake kishte nevoje per te para 1700 vjetesh ndaj coi mijera apo miliona vellezer ne Kryq! Me vone, doren qe s'mundi dot ta kafshonte, e puthi me lajka.
Tani ishin "Te Krishteret" Fetare (apo "Te krishteret"  Politikane-- Ne fund te fundit ku dallohen???) ata qe cuan mijera vellezer ne Kryq!!! 
(Disa prej tyre dhe u shpallen me vone zyrtarisht te shenjte, nga "Bijte e Vraseseve te Profeteve!", por kjo eshte tjeter histori)

Por a kane pjese te krishteret ne kete qyteterim bastard?

Porosia e Mesuesit te tyre eshte:
"Jepi Cezarit cfare i perket Cezarit dhe Perendise cfare i perket Perendise!"

Pushtetet e kesaj bote jane lejuar prej Tij, por nuk vijne prej Tij. Ato vijne prej Engjellit te Rene. Jane lejuar prej Tij vetem qe ne te shohim ndyresine e Renies, qe Mishi yne te Thyhet duke u kryqezuar dhe Fryma jone te Clirohet!
Dhe le te mos harrojme se qyteterimi une eshte ne qiejte.

----------


## marcus1

Toleranca fetare!

Keto dy fjale me duken shume kontradiktore! A mundet qe fetaret te jene tolerante? 

Qe ti pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje, nuk ka nevoje te filozofosh. Mjafton te kthesh pak koken mbrapa dhe te shohesh ngjarjet. Kush eshte i sinqerte do ta shohe shume qarte se pikerisht fanatizmi fetar eshte e kunderta e tolerances. 

Le t'i hedhim nje sy rastit te Shqiperise. Ne kohen e Enverit, te krishteret martoheshin me myslimanet pa asnje problem. Shihni sot, fshatra te tere futen ne armiqesi per vendosjen e nje Kryqi. Cilet jane ata qe luftojne me kaq fanatizem? Fetaret, pikerisht ata persona qe supozohet qe flasin per dashurine e Zotit, paqen e Zotit etj. GJEPURA. Jeta e tyre tregon te kunderten. 

Nuk ka nevoje te shkoni shume larg. Hidhini nje sy Forumit Shqiptar. Cili eshte ai nenforum qe ka me shume grindje? Pikerisht nenforumi ku marrin pjese Fetaret. Te krishteret luftojne myslimanet dhe anasjelltas. Te gjithe hiqen se kane te Verteten dhe jane gati te vrasin per te Verteten. 

Burimi pra i mostolerances jane vete Fetaret. Behuni fetare dhe do beheni edhe fanatike, behuni fetare dhe do beheni edhe luftetare ndaj atyre qe nuk jane te grupit tuaj. 

Tolerance fetare nuk ka dhe nuk do kete kurre atje ku ka fanatizem fetar. I cfare do lloj feje.

----------


## kolombi

> Toleranca fetare!
> 
> Keto dy fjale me duken shume kontradiktore! A mundet qe fetaret te jene tolerante? 
> 
> Qe ti pergjigjesh kesaj pyetje, nuk ka nevoje te filozofosh. Mjafton te kthesh pak koken mbrapa dhe te shohesh ngjarjet. Kush eshte i sinqerte do ta shohe shume qarte se pikerisht fanatizmi fetar eshte e kunderta e tolerances. 
> 
> Le t'i hedhim nje sy rastit te Shqiperise. Ne kohen e Enverit, te krishteret martoheshin me myslimanet pa asnje problem. Shihni sot, fshatra te tere futen ne armiqesi per vendosjen e nje Kryqi. Cilet jane ata qe luftojne me kaq fanatizem? Fetaret, pikerisht ata persona qe supozohet qe flasin per dashurine e Zotit, paqen e Zotit etj. GJEPURA. Jeta e tyre tregon te kunderten. 
> 
> Nuk ka nevoje te shkoni shume larg. Hidhini nje sy Forumit Shqiptar. Cili eshte ai nenforum qe ka me shume grindje? Pikerisht nenforumi ku marrin pjese Fetaret. Te krishteret luftojne myslimanet dhe anasjelltas. Te gjithe hiqen se kane te Verteten dhe jane gati te vrasin per te Verteten. 
> ...



Me kurseve o mik  ca fjale me postin e mesiperm.
Toleranca fetare munt te ekzistoje vetem ne fjalet e Perendise ,profeteve,ne librat e shenjte por kurre ne njerzit me pasion te verbuar fetar.
Duhet te jesh njohes i mire i fese ,te mundesh te jesh i bekuar ne mendime dhe tolerante ne shpirt.
Dikur kemi dhene si popull mesime tolerance fetare,sot ka besimtare qe i kane kthyer fanatizmin fetar ne varr te tolerances.
Ata qe predikojne mesimet e tij ne teori por jo ne praktike,ata qe nuk duan ,por urrejne,atyre qe nuk u rrjedh shpirti mjalte por helm,ata qe gabojne dhe kerkojne te falen,por nuk dine te falin.
Per keta u shpreha dikur "O ZOT,sa gjera behen,e shkruhen nen emrin tend"

----------


## Ryder

Tolerancen fetare e shikoj te lidhur ngushte me individualizmin, ashtu sic gjendet ne kushtetutat e te gjith vendeve te civilizuara. 
Secili ka te drejte te besoje dhe te praktikoje fene te cilen zgjedh pa nderhyrje nga komuniteti me shprehje si "Beso ne te njejtin dru te kryqezuar qe ka besuar ster-gjyshi jot". Kjo i jep prioritet karakterit, moralit dhe principeve te njeriut dhe le pas dore mentalitetin parahistorik te turmes.
Koncept shum demokratik ky qe nxjerr jashte loje edhe nacionalizmin fetar dmth imponimin e fese ndaj komplet kombit ose ndaj kombeve tjera nga nje komb. (ska nevoje te permenden levizjet radikale islamike te shekullit te fundit apo inkuizicionet, kryqezatat, e masakrat e tjera konvertuese nga Indonezia deri ne Amerike te Veriut). 

Kuptohet qe toleranca fetare esht koncept modern qe paralajmeron zhdukjen e plote te fese ne te ardhmen e afert. 

Plus qe duhet te hiqet termi "ateist" per jo-fetaret. 
Ateist ne mos gabofsha dmth njeri qe mohon Zotin...ndersa Jo-fetar esht njeriu qe percjell mesazhin e vetem hyjnor qe ka njohur njerezimi: "Jam komplet injorant mbi faktin nese egziston Zoti apo jo!"...deri ketu mund ti afrohemi Zotit...ai qe pretendon qe di me shum se fakti qe s'di asgje, esht spekulues, sharlatan dhe mesazhet e rrema qe percjell jane kanceri i njerezimit.

----------


## tom pullings

> Tema nuk eshte hapur per te dhene mendim mbi tolerancen fetare te shqiptareve, tema eshte hapur se si *JU* e kuptoni tolerancen fetare.
> 
> Pasi te zbulojme perkufizimin e vertete te "tolerances fetare", pastaj mund te fillojme e diskutojme se sa shume apo sa pak ajo aplikohet ne Shqiperi e me gjere.
> 
> Albo


Nje percaktim i tille i nje metode te arsyeshme per te ndejkur, ne nje diskutim real ose te mundshem, me duket nje qendrim nga i cili nuk mund te largohemi. Pra, pa retorike, lavderoj me sinqeritet Albon qe tregohet edhe nje here moderator plot me nje zgjuarsi te pandjekur nga shumica e opinionisteve.

Por, ama, ketu qendron edhe problemi. Toleranca NUK MUND TE KUPTOHET NE TE NJEJTEN MENYRE NGA NJE BESIMTAR I VERTETE DHE NGA KUSH NUK BESON.
 Eshte e pamundur sepse nje qendrim relativist ndaj te Vertetes, tipik per nje jo-besimtar, e shtyn ate te perkufizoje tolerancen pak a shume si: "une e mendoj keshtu, ti e mendon ashtu... mos zihemi vetem per faktin se e mendojme ne menyra te ndryshme." Pra, une te duroj ty, ti me duro mua. Per ate nuk eshte e rendesishme arsyeja perse veprohet ne njefare menyre, por eshte e rendesishme pasoja e nje veprimi potencialisht te dhunshem. Eshte nje qendrim qe mohon si princip patundshmerine e nje te Vertete, fakt qe eshte i pamohueshem per nje besimtar.

Per besimtarin vlen ajo qe thote Seminaristi: "_Toleranca eshte forma, edhe pse jo e vetmja, me e larte e fese, sidomos asaj te krishtere, eshte ne zemer te mesimit biblik.
Forma me e larte e tolerances eshte kur ajo behet per dashuri te personit njerezor, e jo thjesht per arsye praktike fetare apo politike_." Une, si katolik (por besoj se edhe orthodokset mendojne te njejten gje), shtoj qe nje te krishteri te vertete, qe i jep te tjereve dashurine qe atij i ka dhene Krishti, fjala "tolerance" i duket nje shteg teper i ngushte per te shprehur qendrimin e tije ndaj atyre qe nuk besojne ne Krishtin. Te "durosh" dike dhe opinionet e tija eshte nje gje, te vihesh kundrejt tij ne nje qendrim aktiv plot me dashamirsi qe mundohet te njohe, te ballafaqohet me te per t'ju afruar nje kuptimi me te persosur te se Vertetes eshte gje tjeter. Ky eshte qendrimi i besimtarit te krishtere, pra qendrimi im.
 E kam te veshtire te shoh nje qendrim te tille tek musylmanet, ndoshta per nje injorance timen rreth fese se tyre. Nga njera ane Papa ne Kazakistan u tha: "Ju lutem te jeni musylmane te mire...", nga ana tjeter me kthehet shpesh ne mendje Solov'ev-i i madh qe i perkufizonte si "pasardhesit e paganizmit"... me intereson jashte mase qendrimi i tyre mbi kete teme. 

Faleminderit edhe nje here Albo.

----------


## forum126

> Per besimtarin vlen ajo qe thote Seminaristi: "_Toleranca eshte forma, edhe pse jo e vetmja, me e larte e fese, sidomos asaj te krishtere, eshte ne zemer te mesimit biblik.
> 
> Forma me e larte e tolerances eshte kur ajo behet per dashuri te personit njerezor, e jo thjesht per arsye praktike fetare apo politike_." Une, si katolik (por besoj se edhe orthodokset mendojne te njejten gje), shtoj qe nje te krishteri te vertete, qe i jep te tjereve dashurine qe atij i ka dhene Krishti, fjala "tolerance" i duket nje shteg teper i ngushte per te shprehur qendrimin e tije ndaj atyre qe nuk besojne ne Krishtin. Te "durosh" dike dhe opinionet e tija eshte nje gje, te vihesh kundrejt tij ne nje qendrim aktiv plot me dashamirsi qe mundohet te njohe, te ballafaqohet me te per t'ju afruar nje kuptimi me te persosur te se Vertetes eshte gje tjeter. Ky eshte qendrimi i besimtarit te krishtere, pra qendrimi im.
> 
> 
> *E kam te veshtire te shoh nje qendrim te tille tek musylmanet, ndoshta per nje injorance timen rreth fese se tyre. Nga njera ane Papa ne Kazakistan u tha: "Ju lutem te jeni musylmane te mire..."*, nga ana tjeter me kthehet shpesh ne mendje Solov'ev-i i madh qe i perkufizonte si "pasardhesit e paganizmit"... me intereson jashte mase qendrimi i tyre mbi kete teme. 
> 
> Faleminderit edhe nje here Albo.



Mire te krishteret e pranojne Tolerancen por ama mos harro se historia nuk eshte shume e paster per kishen me c'fare ka bere. Kur u futen te krishteret ne Spanje vrane me qindra mijera muslimane e cifute e nuk lane asnje atje. 

E thashe kete shembull me lart sepse the se nuk po e gjen kete shembull tek muslimanet. Desha vetem te kujtoj se ata muslimane e cifute qe mbijetuan ne Spanje erdhen e u vendosen ne Stamboll. Shembullin e mire te muslimaneve mund ta degjosh nga *Hungaria katolike*, nga* Suedia*  qe i kerkoi ndihme muslimaneve per tu mbrojtur nga Rusia, nga *Serbia* qe u mbrojt nga muslimanet para se Hungaria ta sulmonte per tja nderruar kishat ortodokse ne kisha katolike, nga *Greqia*, nga *India* e cila u sundua nga muslimanet e prape nuk ju nderrua feja dhe per ate flasin gjithmone mire, nga *Polonia,* nga *cifutet* ku nuk kishin vend tjeter te sigurte per te shkuar.

----------


## gabriel

.... "tolerance fetare..." keshtu e quajne njerezit e shtrember,te keqformuar, te dobet, te ndrydhur, te pa-zotet per te ecur perpara me kembet e tyre, PA-MUNDESINE per te persosur qenien e tyre. Dhe per kete i duhet nje justifikim. Dhe ketij justifikimi te shemtuar ja kane  vene emrin "VIRTYT".

Si mund te quhet virtyt dicka qe rrjedh nga keq-formimi ?! Prandaj bota ne vend qe te shkoje drejt persosmerise po shkon drejr njeriut krimb, sepse feja ka ngritur lart dhe ka bere "heronj" pikerisht njerezit e perulur, te shtrember,te vobeget etj....

Prandaj une e vleresoj shume shprehjen;;;;; feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria.....

----------


## Lini

Mirdita te nderuar anetare te ketij forumi. 

Eshte hera e pare qe mundem te marr pjese ne kete forum, dhe me vjen mire qe eshte tolerca fetare dhe toelranca ne pergjithesi qeshtja e shtruar per diskutim. Kam lexuar me vemendje mendimet e anetareve te ndryshem, dhe te gjitha jane te pasuruese ne menyra te ndryshme. 

Eshte e verte, sikur u  permend me siper se toleranca ne kuptimin origjinal nenkupton durim, pranim te tjetrit dhe jo domosdoshem dashuri per tjetrin, por eshte gjithmone e redesishme qe termet  e ndryshme te pershtaten me kushtet specifike te shqiperise. 

Sikur nuk jetojme ne nje bote te persosur, ashtu nuk duhet te jemi aboslute per persosmerine e gjerave, por kjo nuk duhet te na ndaloje qe gjithmone duhet te enderrojme dhe te kemi kete si ideal. 

Per arsye shume pragmatike feja ne shqiperi nuk ka zene nje vend te rendesishem ne jeten shoqerore dhe ne indentitetin e shqiptareve, kete per arsye pragmatike ne pamundesi te identifikimt ne nje fe te veteme. Keshtu qe toleranca nuk ka qene  thesht nje durim i njeri tjetri, po mbase e vetmja menyre per ekzistence, kete duke pare pozicionin gjeopolitik te vendit. 

Eshte shume e rendesishme qe midis shqipetqreve te synohet me shume se tolerance,  me te vertete dashuri per njeri tjetrin, dhe rrespekt per njeri tjetrin, se nese nuk rrespektojme njeri tjetrin nuk mundemi te presim te tjeret te na rrespektojne. 
Kemi shume gjera te perbashketa si shqiptare, dhe si njerez kozmopolite, dhe e rendesishme eshte te perpiqemi te veme ne pah keto gjera qe na bashkojne dhe te formojme keshtu nje themel te forte ku gjerat qe na ndajne te mos mundin te lekundin keto themele. 

Une tolerancen fetare ne shqiperi e kuptoj me pak fjale, si nje kontrate sociale e pashkruar, nje elemet baze i ekzistences se shqiperise, dhe nuk eshte nje shprehje e universalizmit shqiptare, edhe pse shume figura te ndritura te kombit e kane shtruar si te till, por nje elemet i realpolitik, dhe mendoj se te gjithe shqiptaret jane te ndergjegjshem per kete.

Mbase si pasoje e paqellimshme, feja ne shqiperi keshtu ka marre nje vend aty afer ku duhet te jete, larg politikes dhe qeshtjeve ku feja nuk mundet te jape asnje zgjithje. 

Nderidhja e fese me politiken eshte e demshme si per fene ashtu dhe per politiken. Eshte e rendesishme qe synimi ne te ardhmen te jete te veprojme sa me shume bazur ne argumente racionle dhe te llogjikshme, dhe keshtu feja do te perjetohet sa me shume ne menyre personale per cdo njeri, e ndare nga jeta publike. 

Kjo do te krijoje nje shanc me te madh per tolerancen fetare, sa qe nuk do te kete nje rol te rendesishem ne organizimin e shoqerise. 
Ne kohen e tanishme, toleranca fetare, nuk eshte tjeter vetem nje verpim racional per dicka jorracionale, por jo domosdoshmerisht te pavertet. Eshte nje veprim llogjik dhe real pasi formon nje ekuiliber te domosdoshem per vazhdimesine e shqiperise sikur ne e njohim.


p.s.: ky ishte thjesht nje mendim modest, dhe shpresoj qe mos konsiderohet i tille.

----------


## tani_26

Toleranca fetare eshte me e fuqishme atje ku besohet me pak ose e thene ndryshe atje ku feja nuk ka ndikim te madh tek masat e gjera...

Ne Shqiperi shyqyr Zotit kemi nje tolerance qe eshte per tu lakmuar per faktin se shqiptaret nuk i kushtojne rendesine e duhur fese......

Ne shume vende te tjera te Botes ku feja ka ndikim ne popull toleranca eshte me e vogel psh. Turqia, Greqia, Kipro, Irani, Pakistani, vendet arabe etj ku feja ushtron ndikim toleranca eshte e kufizuar...

Ne keto vende martesat midis qytetareve te feve te ndryshme jane akoma tabu....

Kurse ne USA, Evrope dhe ne vende te tjera toleraca fetare eshte me e madhe sepse dhe ndikimi fetar  eshte me i vogel.....

Vitet e fundit me futjen e organizatave te ndryshme fetare po behen perpjekje per shtimin e fanatizmit fetar por pasuesit e ketyre oraganizatave jane te pakte kshu qe tradita e tolerances fetare ne Shqiperi eshte per tu admiruar.....

----------


## Albo

Ne kete teme, cdo anetar ka te drejten e nje postimi vetem. Replikat dhe diskutimet jashte teme nuk lejohen dhe te gjitha komentet jashte teme u kaluan ne kosh. Pyetja eshte fare e thjeshte:

*Cfare eshte per ju toleranca fetare?*

Pergjigjuni kesaj pyetjeje direkt, ashtu sic e mendoni, mire apo gabim qofte dhe mos shpenzoni kohe te korrigjoni apo komentoni njeri-tjetrin. Qellimi i temes nuk eshte qe te tregojme se cila shoqeri apo cili popull eshte me tolerante, qellimi i temes eshte qe te mesojme duke lexuar perkufizimet e larmishme te njeri-tjetrit, se cfare eshte toleranca fetare per ju.

Nese nuk e dini se cfare eshte toleranca fetare, nuk eshte turp te shkruash se nuk e di apo te lexosh mendimin e shprehur nga te tjeret ne heshtje.

Albo

----------


## forum126

Tolerance fetare eshte rrespektimi i te drejtave te besimeve te tjera ne te gjitha situatat. Jo te tregosh tolerance kur je i shtypuri, kur ai tjetri eshte kryetar, por ta tregosh kur je ti i pari. Tolerance, e cila eshte edhe baze ne te drejtat e njeriut, eshte qe kur je me i forte te prishesh edhe vendin tend te adhurimit nqs eshte ne toke te huaj. Tolerance eshte qe kur tjetri te flase rreth besimit te tij ta degjosh me vemendje te mesosh besimin e tjetrit.

----------


## gabriel

Tolerance fetare nuk besoj se do te thote;;; Tolerance ZERO per ato qe se marrin seriozisht fene....

TOLERANCE DO TE THOTE QE;;;; Jo domosdoshmerisht ne c'do hap te gjesh nga nje kishe, apo xhomi !!!!  :kryqezohen:  

Kjo ndodh ne Shqiperi. Vetem ne Tirane, per shkak se institucionet fetare sic dihet jane te pasura, kane blere kisha e xhamia me shumice. Ky eshte turp. Prishen lulishte, parqe, hapesira te gjelberuara per tu ndertuar kisha. Po sikur te ishte ky i vetmi problem ja ben hallall por pastaj c'fare ndodh;;; duhet te ndertohet dhe nje xhami per balance, po duhet te ndertohet dhe nje kishe katolike se i ngel hatri atyre, po deshmitaret e Jehovait ? Po ata nuk i ka bere njerka !!! E duan dhe ato nje vend. Po Budistet ? etj etj.....

Ky eshte realite grotesk alla shqiptar... Vertete per te te ardh turp....

----------


## [xeni]

Per mendimin tim problemi me i madh nuk eshte se ne shqiptaret nuk e kuptojme tolerancen fetare dhe nuk dime se si duhet te sillemi me te tjeret por ne praktike nuk kemi aq njerezillek sa ta zbatojme. 

Mendoj qe duhet te hartohet nje ligj qe ta pengoje dhe ta denoje jo-tolerancen, dhe gjithashtu ne shkolla duhet te futet fryma se nje njeri nuk duhet te urrehet pse ka nje besim tjeter ose pse nuk ka besim fare. 

Ne jeten e perditshme une shoh shume skena interesante. Nje person qe i thote vetes musliman vetem per inat, pasi ka pi e asht ba tape i fut ndonje te shame fese tjeter kur hapet ndonje muhabet "teologjik". Te njejten gje e bejne edhe te krishteret. 

Pra, nuk eshte problemi se toleranca fetare nuk dihet se çfare eshte. Por problemi eshte se nuk ia ndjen njeriu per kete. Pa ligje nuk behet gje. 

P.S. Nuk i njoh mire ligjet, mbase ka nje ligj te tille.

----------

